# Getting an Apartment In Merida



## HectorLavoe (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello everyone, soon to be expat from Toronto here. I have spent the last two days dissecting classified ads and researching Meridas neighbourhoods extensively, I was wondering if anyone on here had any experience securing an apartment or house prior to arriving. Since my Spanish is poor at best I was thinking of trying to hire someone over there to deal with landlords on my behalf. Would I be better off just staying at a hotel to start and going from there? Any thoughts and experiences would be much appreciated. Gracias.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

HectorLavoe said:


> Hello everyone, soon to be expat from Toronto here. I have spent the last two days dissecting classified ads and researching Meridas neighbourhoods extensively, I was wondering if anyone on here had any experience securing an apartment or house prior to arriving. Since my Spanish is poor at best I was thinking of trying to hire someone over there to deal with landlords on my behalf. Would I be better off just staying at a hotel to start and going from there? Any thoughts and experiences would be much appreciated. Gracias.


Your second option sounds better to me: stay in a hotel and look around after you arrive. Many places are not advertised except by a sign on the building. A lot of the internet advertised property is aimed at foreigners and will carry a premium price. This is especially true of anything advertised in English or priced in dollars.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Do not secure an appartement go there , explore the areas you have been reading about and then decide what yo will do . We did just that 10 years ago and after seen all the areas we had read about decided Merida was not for us and left, if you have a place the decision is made for you.


----------



## HectorLavoe (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you both for the input. I am going to slum it in a hostel while I figure things out. I plan to explore and maybe live around many cities in Mexico as well as South America. Merida is just the first stop. May I ask what you didn't like about it?


----------

